# Hunter, Fisherman, both, or, neither



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Like the poll says, what do you do?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I Fish said:


> Like the poll says, what do you do?


Voted. What's the purpose of this survey? You're basically targeting people who are already visiting the lodge (hunters) and people that are on a fishing website (angler)....so it makes sense that most of the voters are hunters/anglers.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

These polls are getting ridiculous. Man up and just be up front about what you really want to know. I think if everyone knew how ridiculous it was, not many would bother voting. I suppose that&#8217;s your reason for not saying.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Just curious. I guess in hindsight, I should have put this in the Lounge. I was curious if there was a very big percentage of people here who didn't fish.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

wow.lol.moving right along to the next subject.........


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I still hunt and fish but not nearly as much as I have in the past, I will soon be 63 I have a knee that should be replaced I am deaf in one ear and wear a hearing aid in the other due to my hearing loss my balance is very poor, I still shoot in compititions (which is why I can't hear). My biggest enjoyment now is to teach kids to fish hunt and shoot. I have a small stocked pond and a place to shoot at my house. I give away a dozen or more rods and reels each year along with small tackle boxes too get kids interested. I also teach a little bit of trapping although I am not very good and most kids are not interested. If I knew I would live this long I would have taken better care of myself. I have two grandsons I look forward to working with, one is seven the other is two, both a little young. There fathers are both shooters not fishermen but I have made sure the grandkids have better rifles than their fathers. If either of them decides to take up fishing they will have the best of the best gear. Being grandpa is really nice.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> Voted. What's the purpose of this survey? You're basically targeting people who are already visiting the lodge (hunters) and people that are on a fishing website (angler)....so it makes sense that most of the voters are hunters/anglers.


yep...please refer to the name of this website.......................
.....Ohio
Game
FISHING

..then refer the title of this section...The LODGE..and go see all the pics of Deer,Rabbits,Pheasants,Duck ,Geese that people HUNT for when they are not FISHING. But just for kicks..i did vote


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> These polls are getting ridiculous. Man up and just be up front about what you really want to know. I think if everyone knew how ridiculous it was, not many would bother voting. I suppose that&#8217;s your reason for not saying.



i agree..... and you know that bobk is another one.lol.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, don't worry. I'm man enough. I realize this is primarily a fishing forum (Lundy, are you watching?)Would any of you guessed, at the time of this writing, almost 14% of respondents, to a poll in the lodge (dedicated to hunting) don't hunt? 14% doesn't seem like very much, but, statistically, that means, out of 239 views to this thread, over 33 people have read this that have no interest in hunting. That means, if 2,390,000 read it, 334,600 don't hunt. This poll could have just as easily gone the other way, but, who would know until it was asked? We're talking statistics here. 
On another note, if the polls are bothering you, don't vote, and don't respond. I see no difference in putting a poll out there than asking a generic question. I'm not asking your opinion, just asking what you participate in. Generally speaking, if I don't have an opinion, or, if I have no helpful information, I don't post. It's really simple. However, thank you for taking the time to answer the poll. 

The only person that has given a positive response is leupy, and I applaude your efforts to further the sports. Thank you.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I think the poll is saying even if you are a fisherman you are willing to give up vacation time to go deer hunting?


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

bobk said:


> I think the poll is saying even if you are a fisherman you are willing to give up vacation time to go deer hunting?


That's what got me to thinking about it, so, out of curiousity, I started the poll. I expected some here to hunt but not fish, but, I didn't expect anybody in the Lodge that fished but didn't hunt. Did you? Without the poll you'd have never known it either.

It actually made me think about another poll. One asking if you use more vacation time to hunt or fish, and, if you didn't have to use vacation time to hunt, would you do it more? With kids sports and other obligations, a lot of people with vacation time use it up before gun season, excepting they want to save a little for the Christmas holiday season. Our society is losing hunters, especially gun hunters, at an alarming rate. Why not make it easier to encourage participatation? I contend the DNRs not really addressing that. But, I'm sure you guys wouldn't approve of another poll, would ya?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Funny how the one's complaining about the polls and claiming this is a "fishing" website are the one's voting on the polls in the "hunting" section.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> Funny how the one's complaining about the polls and claiming this is a "fishing" website are the one's voting on the polls in the "hunting" section.


Umm, unless I missed something, the only one complaining about this being a fishing website was the same one that created the poll.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I Fish,since I took a new job a couple of years ago I only get 2 weeks of vacation. Mine is split between a week of hunting and a week of fishing mostly time off for tourneys on the fishing side of it. My time is split 50/50. If you want to do more polls I sure don't see why it's a problem here.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Umm, unless I missed something, the only one complaining about this being a fishing website was the same one that created the poll.


I believe you'll find no facts to support I've complained about it being a fishing forum. Thanks...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i agree..... and you know that bobk is another one.lol.


Haha Tom. I am bummed he hasn't got back to me yet. I feel so lost not knowing what "another one"is


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I Fish said:


> I believe you'll find no facts to support I've complained about it being a fishing forum. Thanks...


My mistake. I must have misinterpreted what you meant. I thought it was your opinion that this was a fishing website first and foremost, therefore any answer should consider fishing first, hunting second. Even though the question at hand had nothing what-so-ever to do with fishing. Did I misinterpret that? 

Oh, I didn't mean that you were complaining, that was a typo on my part. I meant claiming. Sorry.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> My mistake. I must have misinterpreted what you meant. I thought it was your opinion that this was a fishing website first and foremost, therefore any answer should consider fishing first, hunting second. Even though the question at hand had nothing what-so-ever to do with fishing. Did I misinterpret that?
> 
> Oh, I didn't mean that you were complaining, that was a typo on my part. I meant claiming. Sorry.


Yes, it is my opinion this is a fishing forum first, and, no, I really want a honest response, not influenced by the fact that you are on a fishing forum. Is it in the TOS that any poll must be a part of a thesis, or other research driven activity, besides curiousity? 

I have to wonder, M.Magis, but for someone who thinks these polls are getting ridiculous, you've got a lot of input to the thread. As of now, statistically, you've responded 50% as many times as me, including my OP. Just sayin, but that in itself I find interesting.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Whatever. there's better things to complain about.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Not sure what all the tension is about. I'm even confused what the arguments are. But either way; I do both. And I always reserve a few vacation days for opening day. I rarely if ever use vacation for fishing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Gills63 said:


> Not sure what all the tension is about.QUOTE]
> 
> It mostly stems from another thread, and earlier comments to this one. Thanks for voting.


----------

